# fish gel caps



## BrownStandardPoodle (Aug 22, 2010)

So do I treat fish oil pills as a new food by just giving part of the oil in a cap? Or do I just give it to the dogs. I think I've given up on the sardines. They've gone for 2 days without food. In fact, my black poodle gingerly picked up one sardine, took it out to the middle of the grass and ROLLED in it!!!  She got up, smelled it and rolled in it again!!!!  

If they don't eat tomorrow, then I'm going to start giving them fish oil pills.

So

1) How much of a pill to give to start?
2) How often do I give the fish oil pills?
3) Can I start a new food at the same time I start the fish oil caplets?

Thanks!

I think I'll start on turkey legs next. What do you think? I've done chicken and pork.

Carol


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You can start on the fish oil pills right away and you shouldn't need to treat it as a new food source, did you get salmon oil? Many dogs won't eat fresh fish, mine won't and I feed them canned salmon, mackerel and sardines once a week, but they still get salmon oil once a day.

Turkey is a good one to go to next, I'm personally not a fan of turkey drumsticks but thats just me.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I found out after butchering a bunch of very large fish (whales?) that Ania will eat nothing but canned fish. SO that may be an option for you if this doesn't work out. We also tried the tough love method, and after 3 days of starvation, gave up.

I agree with Robin. Salmon oil pills can be given in there entirety now. 

Hopefully they give in to the fish tomorrow! Fresh fish is cheaper than canned. But I gotta say, having canned fish around for emergencies (when I forget to thaw) is kinda nice. :wink:


----------



## BrownStandardPoodle (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey, how do you quote just a small part of a message???

Ania's Mommy - That's how I feel about all the bags of sardines I bought (butchering a very large fish (whales?). What was I thinking???

Yeah, I'll try the pills tomorrow.

WhiteLeo - Yes, I got the salmon oil gel caps. What type of canned fish do you buy? The flaked fish I assume doesn't have bone in it? What type shouldn't I buy? What type of turkey do you buy then? I can't seem to find drumsticks.

Thanks!!
Carol


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I buy for salmon "chicken of the sea" or Bumble Bee" mackerel by "Bumble Bee" and sardines with water by whoever has them, they do have bones in them so it is not necessary to add bone to the meals. The bones are cooked and soft so they are very o.k. for the dogs to eat.
As far as turkey goes I like thighs or wings better as some of the legs/drumsticks that I've seen have had hollow leg bones and my one dog got cut up in his mouth from those. I really think they must feed those turkeys steroids as those bones are huge! Hope this helps, Good Luck

Robin


----------



## BrownStandardPoodle (Aug 22, 2010)

Okay, thanks Robin!

Carol


----------



## BrownStandardPoodle (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, Jellybean (black poodle) ate 1 sardine, but wouldn't eat any more. Toffee had 3, then he threw them up. So I guess we're done with fish. My husband insisted that fish be dropped from their menu. He has a soft heart and doesn't want them to eat foods they don't like. So why fight it! :biggrin:

Carol


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

BrownStandardPoodle said:


> He has a soft heart and doesn't want them to eat foods they don't like. So why fight it! :biggrin:


This is how picky eaters are created.

What happens when they turn their nose up at something else? How long will you allow them to dictate their diet?

I certainly wouldn't give up on fish that easily.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

try feeding them frozen...that's how my dogs eat it...

when they refused, i picked them up and they got it again for their second meal.

i did not start out by giving them whole fish...i started out giving them pieces, small pieces....to get them used to the taste...just like i gave them liver....small pieces at a time..

now, they get some fish with their meals...since you have larger dogs, you can feed a half of a sardine or a whole one along with something else....you can mix proteins...

but feed the fish first....because if they don't eat that, they get nothing else...

i feed mackerel and sardines....and i still give them salmon oil gel caps...they get it every morning with their liver and kidney. it's like vitamins....

i do not feed canned fish....mainly because of the sodium....but mostly because picky dogs are worse than picky kids...and if i'm willing to touch the stuff, they can darn well eat it LOL


----------



## BrownStandardPoodle (Aug 22, 2010)

Okay...but he actually threw them back up...-you think I should still persevere with it??

I'll try the sardines frozen for them if that's what you think.

Carol


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I can't count the number of times our dogs have regurgitated their dinners. Did you give him a chance to eat it again?

I would definitely stick it out if he's showing ANY sign of being interested in fish.


----------



## BrownStandardPoodle (Aug 22, 2010)

Okay! :smile: I'll give it another go!! But I just started giving them beef; so I'll wait until that's nicely introduced and then I'll go back to the fish. Giving them frozen sounds like a good idea!

Thanks!
Carol


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Definitely go slow when introducing new proteins. A proper transition may take 2 months


----------



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

Since we are on the subject of fish, salmon, and fish oil capsules, can I ask a few questions, please?

1. How often are you all feeding fish? I have been feeding two of fourteen meals a week. Is that enough?

2. My BIG tub of salmon oil is almost empty, and since my husband was just diagnosed with very high triglycerides, I bought several hundred fish oil capsules. They are FISH oil, not SALMON oil...would they be OK to feed the dogs, or do I really want to use salmon oil for the dogs?

3. When I feed a fish meal, I don't need to give fish oil/salmon oil that day, do I?

As always, thank you for the input!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BrownStandardPoodle said:


> Okay...but he actually threw them back up...-you think I should still persevere with it??
> 
> I'll try the sardines frozen for them if that's what you think.
> 
> Carol


how many sardines did you feed at one meal? and, like jon said, if he did throw up, did he try to eat it again....can't tell you how often bubba re eats.....

i'd not feed them an entire meal made up of sardines....i'd feed them a tiny piece....with a food that is well known to them....and i'd increase slowly...

as you go along, the food becomes richer.....getting them used to the taste and texture, i think, is important, too...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Animal Quackers said:


> Since we are on the subject of fish, salmon, and fish oil capsules, can I ask a few questions, please?
> 
> 1. How often are you all feeding fish? I have been feeding two of fourteen meals a week. Is that enough?
> 
> ...


1. we feed fish two to three times a week...

but it's part of a meal, not a whole meal.....
we don't have fish day, beef day, pork day....we have whatever's in the fridge day...so they could have four proteins in one day....that way, they aren't getting too much of anything and they get lots of variety..

2. does your fish oil have soy in it? if not, then i don't see why you can't feed it to them, especially if the source is anchoives or sardines...
salmon oil, in my opinion, i s best.....that's what i take, and that is what they take....

3. my dogs get salmon oil, kidney, and liver every morning at 4 a.m...i consider this to be their vitamins. LOL


----------



## BrownStandardPoodle (Aug 22, 2010)

Re - He ate 3 sardines, then threw them up. I guess that was too many for a first attempt. I should have known better. I just hate fish - don't like to touch them, let alone cut them. But, next time I introduce them, I'll try a little piece for them each.

Carol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BrownStandardPoodle said:


> Re - He ate 3 sardines, then threw them up. I guess that was too many for a first attempt. I should have known better. I just hate fish - don't like to touch them, let alone cut them. But, next time I introduce them, I'll try a little piece for them each.
> 
> Carol


try that and see how he does....i'd feed it with a known protein that doesn't react on him...that way you'll know....

my dogs were so icky in the beginning, i learned the hard way to give tiny pieces and build up...it was a true pain, but i avoided cannon butt for the most part...and vomiting..after a few mistakes....

i did learn that, as i go along, the food gets richer.....fish is not bland like chicken.....beef heart is richer than pork ribs....at least, for my dogs....a few squirts and we live and learn LOL


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

magicre said:


> at least, for my dogs....a few squirts and we live and learn LOL


Re:

This would be the perfect quote to add to your signature! Sums it up perfectly!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Jodysmom said:


> Re:
> 
> This would be the perfect quote to add to your signature! Sums it up perfectly!


ain't that the truth!


----------



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

magicre said:


> does your fish oil have soy in it? if not, then i don't see why you can't feed it to them, especially if the source is anchoives or sardines...


Sigh...unfortunately, it is the LAST ingredient...so it's a no go? It is fish oil from sardines and anchovies, and a human supplement made by Nature Made...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Animal Quackers said:


> Sigh...unfortunately, it is the LAST ingredient...so it's a no go? It is fish oil from sardines and anchovies, and a human supplement made by Nature Made...


yeah, they had a sale on that at costco.....i don't feed soy nor do i eat it....

wow....it's an 'up to you' thing....but i'm sitting the fence on soy until i see which way the controversy about it ends up.....i'm talking about american soy, not oriental fermented soy....

plus, it's a plant...and i still can't justify to myself any dog needing a plant....


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

(psst, I hate fish too. Handling it, feeding it, any of it. it grosses me out hardcore!)


----------



## BrownStandardPoodle (Aug 22, 2010)

Spookychick - My husband said, "You're going to feed the dogs fish - when you've never fed ME fish in 20 years!!!" I said, "Yes!" Funny. By the way - your poodle is GORGEOUS!!

Carol


----------

